# Talk me out of buying jet skis!!!



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

With the bayou house almost a done deal....family is all over me to get some jet skis.

Iâ€™ve cursed these things for years.

Recently sold my Outlaw and bought a flatbottom...family has leverage lol.

Friends are selling 2 Waverunners - 2014 models with low hours...VX Cruiser and FX HO models. I know they have been babied...$10K with a galvanized trailer seems like a good deal.

Iâ€™m coming around to having a toy that we can use to run around, wade fish from, etc....just worried about maintenance, and only being ridden for 3-4 months out of the year.

Any owners wanna give me some good reasons to run away??


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> With the bayou house almost a done deal....family is all over me to get some jet skis.
> 
> Iâ€™ve cursed these things for years.
> 
> ...


No reason not to IMO. Yamaha makes a very reliable ski. Do it!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Buy used you'll end up selling. Same with a pool table, bread maker etc.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohabp (Apr 14, 2014)

We had a bay house in Sea Isle , GALV Tx. Had a wave runner. Kids loved it. Never had a problem. Always flushed it after weekend and ran gas out. Be careful of shallow water. Otherwise they are like having a motorcycle without worries of traffic. Most of the big ones can hold two or three. Great fun.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I was mistaken...one is a 2014...the other is a 2011.

I was not mistaken on the low hours:
- 2011 VX has 41 hrs
- 2014 FXHO has 10 hrs

I knew they were barely used...but WOW! I hope them sitting around isnâ€™t worse than them being used? I know they kept up with maintenance even if not needed, and always fresh water use.

Looks like Iâ€™m gonna be in the jet ski club...or the dog house.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

point me to them if you don't buy. my bud just paid 24k for one.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Gilbert found one . 24K . does it have diamond, silver or gold plating ? Not seeing over 17 K for top of the line and I have the fishpro sea-doo . 

Someone talk me in to sellling.. Not


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Iâ€™ve seen some crazy prices after you add the trailer, cover, GPS, speakers, fishing rack...throw on TTL and you can get over $20K easily.

I wouldnâ€™t even consider these if I didnâ€™t know the owners and how they were treated (I would swear they cheated the hours). These have never seen saltwater (Lake Somerville), and were maintained even when they didnâ€™t need it. New batteries, fresh oil change....he did warn me and felt guilty that one of the fire extinguishers is expired LOL!

Picking them up next Saturday.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Iâ€™ve seen some crazy prices after you add the trailer, cover, GPS, speakers, fishing rack...throw on TTL and you can get over $20K easily.
> 
> I wouldnâ€™t even consider these if I didnâ€™t know the owners and how they were treated (I would swear they cheated the hours). These have never seen saltwater (Lake Somerville), and were maintained even when they didnâ€™t need it. New batteries, fresh oil change....he did warn me and felt guilty that one of the fire extinguishers is expired LOL!
> 
> Picking them up next Saturday.


Glad you found a heck of deal..

I did too..

Mine is for sale :

2020 Sea-Doo FishPro with Bluetooth Speakers Price dropped to sell · Rotex 170 · 45 hrs. · Up to 2 more years transferable warranty March (2020) · Aluminum Yacht Club single trailer · Bluetooth Speaker System · Oil /filter change · Strictly fresh water driven · Immaculate impeller · Garage kept · Linq cooler - 4 pole mounts · Garmin 62 CV – Lakes · Upgraded Garmin Clearview transducer GT20 ( does not pick up after 10 mph from bubbles) Use in-hull one as option or maybe mount in other location · Anchor · Fire extinguisher · Cargo net Sea doo tie downs · It has a few nicks from the dock Located Lake Conroe Area , Texas USA Titles in hand $15,997 Firm. Wire transfer only. Seller pays transfer fee


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a really nice rig Captain!!!


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Buy the things. See you on the water


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I’ll buy them if you don’t


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Glad you found a heck of deal..
> 
> I did too..
> 
> ...


Dayum. That is mighty sweet. Sea-Doos rock. They were the innovators of the industry and they built the first sit down water craft when Kawasaki was still building the stand-up style jet skis. Very strong and reliable motors in those units too. The first (and only) time I've run 75mph on the water was on a Sea-Doo. What a cool toy you have there.

But to the OP, sounds like you have a heck of a deal there. Enjoy as they really are a blast to ride.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There were a couple guys launched a pair of the Fish Pros at Eagle Point recently. Sure made me drool.
Glad you decided to buy those two Aggie......


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

I bought a pair of older ones last summer, the kids really enjoy them, hell I like to get out and cruise around, I don't do tricks or jumps or anything, but I like to cruise the shoreline and explore, think of the same vibe as riding your harley around the lake


----------



## melissalevi24 (11 mo ago)

what you think about seadoo?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No reason to not too... it's a fun way to fish. They are simple and can get you where your going. Best for wading but some drifting can be accomplished. I may still get one to add to the fleet when I fish solo... pretty good on gas overall unless you get the big ones but still less than an outboard in general. They're also fun during the summer with guest over and killin time in the middle of the day. 

I caught a lot of fish off of mine back in the day.


----------



## boatsbase (9 mo ago)

I think you should check out Supreme Boats.


----------

